# No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well the car drove good for the majority of the day till I got to the end of my street. I lost total response to the Throttle. From time to time I would start the car and it would Idle higher than normal. Also when I let go of my brake the car would immediately rev up high and wouldn't go back down till I put my foot back on the brake.
I had a friend of mine scan the car and he got a bank 1 censor 2 code pop up. Any idea's on what's going on?


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T (EuR0sTyL3)*

Any idea's on what's wrong?


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T (EuR0sTyL3)*

Sounds like an o2 sensor code to me. My car ran extremely poorly with the bad o2 and died constantly and throttle response was terrible also the a/f ratio was really low and ran super rich. Also check your coilpacks and check your plugs make sure there gapped properly according to whether your car is on a stock tune or upgraded. Could also be a sign of a coilpack going out. Scan it a few times to see if any more codes pop up. Hope this helps


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T (jettaman18t)*

When we scanned the car we got a
18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185): Implausible Signal
I was told to buy a new sensor. Just making sure that this is the problem before I go off and start buying parts. Would anyone know where I'd be able to buy the Acc. Position sensor, I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also where would the sensor be located. Is it underneath the pedal?


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T (EuR0sTyL3)*

Any ideas?


----------



## don jaime (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: No Throttle Response - 02' Jetta 1.8T (EuR0sTyL3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuR0sTyL3* »_When we scanned the car we got a
18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185): Implausible Signal
I was told to buy a new sensor. Just making sure that this is the problem before I go off and start buying parts. Would anyone know where I'd be able to buy the Acc. Position sensor, I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also where would the sensor be located. Is it underneath the pedal?

i had that same code not too long ago along with some more and with similar symptoms and it turned out to be some wires for the throttle body that got rubbed bare by the belt and were touching screwing up the signal to the throttle


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

i haf a gti with the same issue, but it was throwing codes for implausible signal for the throttle position sensor. what i would do is check the o2 sensor wires for a short. i found that these wires when shorted out will take out the ecm and cause throttle postion issues, similar to the ones your encountering. or just replace the the o2 sensor.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

You are most likely in limp mode due to o2 sensor


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

What I don't understand is why is it that every time i let go of my brake my RPM's would sky rocket and my gas pedal doesn't work what so ever.


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

because your ecm is fried. if your were to pull ur ecm out and apart you'll see a burn mark on the motherboard. the chip that monitors the o2 sensors is the same chip that controls the pedal position.


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThaProwla)*

where would my Accelerator Pedal Position sensor be located? is it in the box attached to the gas pedal?


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (EuR0sTyL3)*

ok so i swapped out the gas pedals and reset the computer. Once again no change. I'll try to take a look at the o2 sensor than i'll take a look at the ECM.


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (EuR0sTyL3)*

ur ecu is fried..listen to the man, it happened to me 2..o2 wire tore and touched the frame and fried.


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

the pedal postion sensor is the gas pedal. but the problem is the o2 sensor that shorted out and took out the ecm. your going to have to replace the ecm as well as the o2 sensor or sensors. once this is done your going to have to set adaptaions and do all kinds of programming for the new ecm. once all that is done your ur will be running like new.


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThaProwla)*

Thanks Prowla. Appreciate all your help.


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

yea no prob. could keep posting what u did and wut the results are? that would be great.


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThaProwla)*

Ok sooo I took a look underneath the car and noticed my o2 sensor has ripped right in half....


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

theres your problem. your going to need to replace your ecm also.


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThaProwla)*

so if i replace my post cat o2 sensor and my ecm, i should be good to go? im sorry for all the questions. just really tight with money and i really cant afford to buy the wrong part. would that fix my gas pedal problem or should i go ahead and buy one of those too? lol.


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (EuR0sTyL3)*

you should be good to go I had the same effing problem and my car sat for almost 6 months because noone could figure out the problem until we overheard someone talking at a show one day about the fact that his o2 got snagged and shorted his ecm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dubstyled)*

Thanks Dubstyled. Now the ECM, Is it located in the front of the drivers side window?. I found a black box cover but it's hard as all hell to take out. Want make sure im not pulling out the wrong thing. Last thing i need is another problem on my hands, ha.


----------



## Dubstyled (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (EuR0sTyL3)*

you have to take the rain tray completely out and it's sitting on the drivers side it's bolted into a bracket and is kind of a [email protected]*$% to get out but after it's out it's easier to get back in. Make sure you have someone familiar with vag comm to do the swap and make sure you don't have Immobilizer or the vagcom part of it might be a little trickier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

ecm is located underneath the cowl in the center. right underneath the pass. wiper arm.


----------



## EuR0sTyL3 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThaProwla)*

So I've been looking for an ECU - Model Number - 06A 906 032 HS - and haven't found one yet. I'll keep the updates posted though.


----------



## VWEXPERT_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (EuR0sTyL3)*

I have / had the same issue - rear oxy sensor wiring burnt and computer smells burnt. I installed new sensor and a used computer. I then had to have the immobilizer re-coded. The car still will not start - has codes of 17833 / 17525 / 17843 / 17829 - short to grounds. I installed a new fuel pump relay - still has these codes. Any ideas?
Jim


----------

